# Walgreens Skellies



## Dr Morbius

Bought the last one they had at my Walgreens. They sure go fast!
Is there already a thread about the sightings of these? I searched but couldn't find one.


----------



## MommaMoose

I think everyone has been posting them under the sightings thread. I have got to check the other Walgreens in town. I Want One!!! And the one by me doesn't ever have them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There was a thread last year...I don't think there is one for this year. I have already stopped in to my local Walgreens and requested all they had got in with the manager. I am going to call back daily....yes...that is right....I can be irritating like that......the squeaky wheel gets the grease.....or the Skellys...as the case may be.... (and is it skellys or skellies?)


----------



## Warrant2000

The new and improved one available in many stores is called "Pose-and-Stay". There are threads here about it and unboxing videos on YouTube. It is much higher quality than last seasons, is thicker, heavier, articulated jaw, and have metal joints. For $35 (Costco) you can't beat that!


----------



## zombastic

I've seen them in a couple of Walgreens near me. I wish I could have bought more but I only got two.


----------



## Spooky1

No skellies at the Walgreen by me yet. They did have much of their Halloween stuff out already. The guy there said to check back next week.


----------



## Ghoulia Childe

They're starting to come in here in Chicago. I saw the first ones tonight. I think it depends on the store and how much of their back-to-school merchandise they've gotten rid of. I went to 4 stores today and that was the only one that had all their decorations out. I scanned the barcode out of curiosity, and it came up as exactly the same one that Spirit sells for $50.00.


----------



## beelce

Just got the only 2 they had a Walgreens..... $30 each


----------



## scarrycher

none at stores by me yet, but I gave managers my name and number to call me when they are unpacked...they have all the product they are going to get they just havent got everything out of the stockroom.


----------



## Draik41895

They only had to at my store, I had been running between 4 or 5 different stores to catch them when you first put them in. I managed to show up as they were stocking the shelves and getting rid of the school stuff. The Cashier was excited because she said She always ends up buying them because no one else does, She has them all around her annual Halloween parties. needless to say, I know Which Walgreens Im going back to.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I am drooling waiting for my Walgreens to stock... They told me this weekend....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm starting to hate the fact that there are no Walgreens in this area. We have Rite Aid and they want 60 dollors for their skellies.


----------



## Ghoulia Childe

QueenRuby, last year Walgreens had them on their web page, but they went fast. I'm guessing they'll add them sometime around next week, when the majority of their Halloween items are in stock. You might want to check everyday online. Good luck!


----------



## The_Caretaker

My wife called our local Walgreens while we were in New Hapshire for the birth of our grandson. they had them in and the manager knew where they had them in the back and my other son wehnt and picked it up, they still had 6 left


----------



## MapThePlanet

I'm with Spooky. Not a very big selection this year at my local Walgreen's. Too bad too. I asked the assistant manager why?? She stated they get this year's stock based on last year's retail sale through. So if they didn't sell it at full retail, the stock was either limited or non-existent this year. CVS is the same, I've been hounding them too


----------



## bourno

Looks like the Walgreen skeleton is the same as last year's. Need to find a place that has the new Stay N Pose one, to take a look at.


----------



## Spooky1

bourno said:


> Looks like the Walgreen skeleton is the same as last year's. Need to find a place that has the new Stay N Pose one, to take a look at.


Check Party City. I saw one at our local store.

Still no skeletons at my local Walgreens


----------



## Haunted Spider

I found a local walgreens yesterday that had 3. The clerk gives you a strange look when you come up with 3 skellies and some candy in your cart but still has to ask did you find everything ok. I said yep, I think so


----------



## Slanks

bourno said:


> Looks like the Walgreen skeleton is the same as last year's. Need to find a place that has the new Stay N Pose one, to take a look at.


If you still have a Kmart nearby - check them. The one by me had about a dozen last week. There are two styles. Regular and a skeleton clown. The regular style runs 59.99 and the clown 64.99.


----------



## GhostTown

My local Walgreens stores all happen to be fresh out.


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha GhostTown, I imagine they would be. Mine were all still packaged up with the string. Looks like they hung yours up nicely for display


----------



## Buzz

GhostTown said:


> My local Walgreens stores all happen to be fresh out.


Ha ha... Hope you weren't pulled over on the way home!


----------



## Spooky1

I got one today. I think one of the manager had put it in his office for me. Being a pest paid off.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> I got one today. I think one of the manager had put it in his office for me. Being a pest paid off.


:jol:Being a "pest" always pays off!


----------



## Hairazor

GhostTown, one has to wonder, why does your Walgreens have no skellies? Score for you!


----------



## Copchick

On Tuesday I stopped at my local Walgreen's and inquired about the skellies. A very nice employee, Vicky checked the computer with the numbers that Pumpkin5 had provided in one of her posts and she said it looked like they weren't getting any in at all. I spoke with her a bit more and I provided her with my name and number in case she was able to locate any from other stores. Good News!!! Her message was waiting for me when I got home from work that she had three set aside for me! Yay! I drove over and actually got four. I gave Vicky a Pumpkin muffin as a small thanks for going out of her way. She was such a sweet girl!

@ GhostTown - I don't think anyone can be turned on by a truck full of skellies except for us here on the forum! That just looks awesome like it is in the bed of your truck! Like a graverobber or something.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Slanks said:


> If you still have a Kmart nearby - check them. The one by me had about a dozen last week. There are two styles. Regular and a skeleton clown. The regular style runs 59.99 and the clown 64.99.


I saw the Kmart ones...$60 seems a little steep...and the clown ones are terrible. Though I could see buying one at a discount and stripping off the clown crap and corpsing it over...but only at a discount...$65? Ouch!


----------



## Haunted Spider

the Kmart ones are a little nicer though and have better joints to them. I will stick with my walgreens ones though for the most part.


----------



## debbie5

when I was searching for them last year, one of the managers called every store within a 1 hour drive of my house & I bought them ALL. Make sure you check them over before buying, as one had a broken neck. Happy skelly hunting!


----------



## [email protected]

We've got them on Long Island... Only 1 was out on display, but there were plenty more in the stockroom. Maybe they take too much abuse from shoppers if they put them all out at once. It turns out you DO need to ask. I drove away with 3 of them.


----------



## Victor

I just bought 2 today. $30 a pop, they just put them up too lol.


----------



## Copchick

Had errands to do today and when I came home look what my Walgreen's skellys were up to. Just hanging out, torturing my Lowe's ceramic pumpkin. They hid the beer cans and cigar butts in the ivy just before I took their picture. Naughty skelly's!


----------



## Buzz

Got mine.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Had errands to do today and when I came home look what my Walgreen's skellys were up to. Just hanging out, torturing my Lowe's ceramic pumpkin. They hid the beer cans and cigar butts in the ivy just before I took their picture. Naughty skelly's!


LOL! WE picked up one of those pumpkins at Lowes this weekend too. They are actually very nice!


----------



## jdubbya

I got the two that were out on display the other day. I would actually like to get one more so will have to check back.


----------



## heresjohnny

My Walgreen's finally had Halloween stuff out, including 2 of the skeletons. I bought 1, left the other for a fellow haunter.


----------



## pixiefyre18

finally got 3 this year! as i was leaving, the haunted house truck pulled with a trailer, so i figure i timed that perfectly!


----------



## scarrycher

yea! 5 walgreens later I got me 2 of those too!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, judging by the grins on your skellies they are not a bit ashamed of what they have been up to! Hahaha!


----------



## Headless

I'm just looking at the pictures and I'm pretty sure they are the ones that Lombards were selling here in Australia for $65 last year.


----------



## MommaMoose

I got a nice surprise today, found a pose and stay at Target for $40.


----------



## scarrycher

MommaMoose said:


> I got a nice surprise today, found a pose and stay at Target for $40.


oo, should have went to target..poo!


----------



## Spooky1

I picked up a passenger from Walgreen's too.


----------



## heresjohnny

I still had my Walgreens skellie in the truck when I got pulled over today going a little faster than I should. First thought was "this is going to look great" thinking of the skeleton in my passenger seat. When the deputy asked if I knew why I was pulled over, and I told him because I was driving to fast, and he appreciated me being straight with him and told me I would only get a warning (which was a good thing). He then points to my passenger the skellie and tells me this was the first time he had ever pulled over anyone driving around with a skeleton before, then he smiled and let me go. It was a classic moment.


----------



## Forgedblades

if anyone knows, just how different is the one from Target for $40. Not having luck yet at Walgreens.


----------



## michael myers

My local Walmart is selling those same exact ones, but they are $40 a piece!!


----------



## remylass

Searched high and low at all of the Walgreens here. I can't find a single skeleton.


----------



## RandalB

x2 of 'em here, one was manning the register up front and the other they had hidden in the manager's office. Got 'em both...


----------



## michael myers

I decided to take a scouting trip, and wouldn't you know, found and brought home 3 of those wallgreens skellys!! They are scarce, but one of the local stores had 5 of them, one was a display (wouldn't sell it to me), one was broken (struck out on getting that one too!) and the other three are couch buddies in my living room now! Wish I had the money, I would go buy all I could find around here, and if someone here just had to have one and didnt mind paying the shipping, I would send it to them! Unfortunately, money don't grow on trees, except in my stepson's mind, and I just can't afford to do that


----------



## MommaMoose

The difference between the Target and the Walgreens is the Target is a pose and stay whereas the Walgreens and the Walmart are not.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Pose and stays are much better in quality! Gotta pick some up soon! Havent found the time.


----------



## zombastic

The same skellies Walgreen has are 50 smackers at Spirit.


----------



## jdubbya

I had gone to WG on Monday just to see if they had gotten more in, as I bought the two they had last week. The manager told me they didn't have any more in stock but that he could get some from one of the Cleveland stores and how many did I want. I requested one or two of them and he said he'd call me. Called me last night and they were in so I picked them up today. Coupled with the one I bought last year, I have five of them and I'm done. Don't want to be greedy but figure with our small space, I can do some neat stuff with 5, including my much desired pirate display some year. Here are the "boys" all lined up, ready to be unfettered!










Roxy checking them out. Probably thinking to herself " my god! look at all these bones just for me!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the look on her face is priceless


----------



## Acid PopTart

GhostTown said:


> My local Walgreens stores all happen to be fresh out.


Hahahaha- nice haul!!!!



heresjohnny said:


> I still had my Walgreens skellie in the truck when I got pulled over today going a little faster than I should. First thought was "this is going to look great" thinking of the skeleton in my passenger seat. When the deputy asked if I knew why I was pulled over, and I told him because I was driving to fast, and he appreciated me being straight with him and told me I would only get a warning (which was a good thing). He then points to my passenger the skellie and tells me this was the first time he had ever pulled over anyone driving around with a skeleton before, then he smiled and let me go. It was a classic moment.


Absolutely brill! What a moment!



jdubbya said:


> I had gone to WG on Monday just to see if they had gotten more in, as I bought the two they had last week. The manager told me they didn't have any more in stock but that he could get some from one of the Cleveland stores and how many did I want. I requested one or two of them and he said he'd call me. Called me last night and they were in so I picked them up today. Coupled with the one I bought last year, I have five of them and I'm done. Don't want to be greedy but figure with our small space, I can do some neat stuff with 5, including my much desired pirate display some year. Here are the "boys" all lined up, ready to be unfettered!
> 
> Roxy checking them out. Probably thinking to herself " my god! look at all these bones just for me!"


Roxy is adorable!!! At first, before I saw the picture, I read the name Roxy and thought RoxyBlue! I think you're adorable too RoxyBlue.

Looks like I need to stop by Walgreens for some skellies, fingers crossed I find some. Was hoping to have some skeletons hanging out of my ill fated roller coaster of doom display.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, APT I too experience that moment of disconnect every time JD talks about his dog


----------



## The_Caretaker

I've noticed that this wallies head is firmly attached and not moveable like last years


----------



## psyko99

I just bought all four the local Walgreens had in the Town where I work. I brought one into the office to help keep everyone on task.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, psyko. The best part about this thread is seeing where everyone puts these skellies, the favorite place being in the passenger seat of their cars


----------



## Buzz

MommaMoose said:


> I got a nice surprise today, found a pose and stay at Target for $40.





Forgedblades said:


> if anyone knows, just how different is the one from Target for $40. Not having luck yet at Walgreens.





MommaMoose said:


> The difference between the Target and the Walgreens is the Target is a pose and stay whereas the Walgreens and the Walmart are not.





SterchCinemas said:


> Pose and stays are much better in quality! Gotta pick some up soon! Havent found the time.


Anyone have a picture of the Target skellie?


----------



## dynoflyer

Picked up the last one at my local Walgreen's for $30 on Saturday. yea!


----------



## MommaMoose

Here are the pics for the Target skellie The box mine came in,







How it was packaged inside the box.







And posed enjoying the morning coffee.








Then I thought I would throw in this one of the Kmart and the Walgreens side by side.


----------



## Buzz

Thanks. I think the Walgreen skellie has a more realistic look. But the Target one looks better built.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Love the one with the coffee


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> Why, thank you, APT I too experience that moment of disconnect every time JD talks about his dog


Hahaha!!!! Once we had a dog named Chelsea in our grooming salon which happens to be the name of my salon manager as well. As with fidgety dogs whom have desire to be groom, we say their name a lot. About the 10th time something was said to the dog Chelsea such as, "Chelsea, keep your butt still." or "don't bite your groomer Chelsea." Our manger Chelsea turns and says, "we're going to have to change that dog's name while it's here." 

So my day off yesterday which was to be spent building props and running one little errand involved me out all day with no working on props. But I did hit two Walgreens.

One Walgreen had nothing but the one in the hood near where I live had one upon the top shelf, bundled up and not priced. Apparently the cashier scares easily and I gave her a jump when my husband and I brought Phil the skeleton up. She was nice, had to call the manager up for the price whom informed us it was leftover from last year. I asked if he had more but he said no and said they were $20 or $30 last year but this guy would have been on clearance and then asked me was $9.99 okay? Ummm...... LET ME THINK ABOUT THIS.... YES!!!

So that's how my day got a whole lot better.


----------



## MommaMoose

Boy! That is a REAL SCORE Acid! So glad you caught such a break even though I am jealous.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, a $9.99 skellie! Way to go, Acid!


----------



## Acid PopTart

MommaMoose said:


> Boy! That is a REAL SCORE Acid! So glad you caught such a break even though I am jealous.





RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, a $9.99 skellie! Way to go, Acid!


I really lucked out! The Halloween gods smile upon me, heh! Hit two more Walgreens tonight and one had nothing, but the other had two. No $9.99 deals, just the regular $30. Snatched them both up and have a happy trio now.


----------



## Wildcat

*Found a new babysitter.*

Cheap and the kids seem to like him.









The other half didn't think my storage location was all that funny this morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Those pictures, especially the first one, are priceless.


----------



## randomr8

Works for a great one time price!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat, you have an offbeat sense of humor - love it!


----------



## Spooky1

You're a riot, Wildcat.


----------



## scareme

The kids look very pleased with their new babysitter. You should have told your wife she was looking in a mirror, and that her new diet was working really well.


----------



## Headless

LOL funny!


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Kaoru

Free labor rocks!!! Plus your kids look so happy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ah, I love it! Though, if you want to make it till Halloween, you may want to take the Skele out of the closet! Though the joke is quite hilarious!


----------



## nixie

Love it!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I just picked up 2 today!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks everyone.
My kids are used to me bye now so when I ask them to pose with something, they don't even question why anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just love the fact that the kids seemed so thrilled in the picture sitting next to the skelley.  True chips off the old block Wildcat! Very cute kids by the way.....but how could they not be???


----------



## DemoniaD

Great pics! We had some fun posing one of our skeletons too.


----------



## YoDadio

*Skelly sighting*

Here in Los Angeles California the Rite Aid stores have a very similar looking skeleton that is currently 50% off the sticker price of $59.99. Gives everyone a second chance!

Happy Hauting/huntine everyone


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Walgreens Skellie*

Went to 9 Walgreens this past weekend and found 0


----------



## Uncle Fred

Scored two just now! 

I shopped in a neighborhood where they can't afford skellies.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I bought 2 of these because I have been drooling for 2 years on these.
I would say that having seen the pose and stay vs the Walgreen's I would probably pick the pose and stay just because they are more robust in their construction


----------



## jdubbya

"You never want to cuddle any more"


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JD, you're demented

The one on the right looks pregnant:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, JD, you're demented
> 
> The one on the right looks pregnant:jol:


:jol:Roxy...duh!!! That is the GIRL skelly!!!!


----------



## silentskream

none o the walgreens near me have them.
i did leave my number so they can call me if they get any in.. but i got the impression that they were going to toss it as soon as i got out the door.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Well, I just bought my second one at the same walgreens that said I bought the last one last month. Hmmm. I asked the manager about this, and he said they get a shipment every Tuesday, and put them out sporadically throughout the season when they get them in. So bottom line is, KEEP Checking, especially on Tuesdays. You might get lucky!


----------



## RowlandHarris

*Got carried away with skeletons!*

Found skeletons a week ago at Kmart for $40 - with a 10% coupon and free shipping, turned into a decent price. Then stopped by a local Walgreens last Friday and found two skellies hanging from the ceiling - last ones - had to have them. Of course, I had to tell my bro-in-law, where we do the haunt (Youngsville, outside Raleigh, NC). He stopped by another Walgreens and picked up two more! Six skeletons - I'm in heaven!!!

He has a few TR vintage British sports cars... we're thinking a car with kicking legs underneath (we've done the lawnmower guy before), with two skeletons in the front seat. When TOTs wander by and trigger it, the lights will go on, the horn will honk, and the two skellies will have a brief conversation about almost missing the first guy...

and four skellies to go...

BTW - I think the Walgreen skellies look a bit better than the Kmart versions.


----------



## Vlad

I found mine at the bottom of a pile of decorations as they were setting up the display. I bought six last year, and only one this year. It's corpsed and hanging to dry. I could never think of corpsing one of my buckies, but these re awesome for sure.


----------



## debbie5

Rite Aid has ones same as WalGreen's 50% off..so makes them $30.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Stopped by the local Walgreen's yesterday and grabbed the last 2 they had....I feel lucky to have gotten them. The guy behind me was looking and I just grabbed and went....Snooze you Looze


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Rite Aid has ones same as WalGreen's 50% off..so makes them $30.


I saw that todaY as I was traveling to meet clients. It is a slightly different skelly than the walgreens one carries. Walgreens never got thiers in by me, yet across the street I found the ones Debby describes. Wal mart is also carrying a similar skelly for $40

Fortunatly I found 2 Pose and Stay Skellies at a CVS in the same town moments before. They were $50 which is more than I wanted to spend, BUT I was afraid that skellys could be scarce if I didn't jump on the purchase.

Question: Why is it that the "Drug stores" seem to carry better stuff, especially skellys, than some more prominant stores???


----------



## silentskream

I saw an ad yesterday for biglots 5ft GITD skeleton for $18.. it looks pretty cheap and unrealistic, but if you just need the basic shape, its an option.


----------



## TNBrad

Rub a Dub Dub


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, TNBrad


----------



## Cat_Bones

Skellies in a tub love it!


----------



## Cat_Bones

BTW if anyone lives in the chicago area the walgreens on the corner of Randolph and Franklin currently has two of them hanging around (i'd pick them up myself but I'm headed to one in Indiana closer to home to avoid the ridiculous 10.25% tax in the city)


----------



## JustJimAZ

I saw a couple in a Walgreens in Mesa, AZ. They don't seem to be in all the stores. I have not seen any at CostCo either. They sure are a great price for a great looking, lightweight skelly! Perfect for corpsing!


----------



## NickG

I haven't seen them yet, but I'm not out shopping... how tall are these things?


----------



## bolt

I drove into Bellingham and bought three when they first came out this year, crossed the border yesterday and was surprised that the Walgreens I went into still had two one display.


----------



## RowlandHarris

NickG said:


> I haven't seen them yet, but I'm not out shopping... how tall are these things?


About 5' tall.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Imagine my glee when I walked into walgreens today and they had a skeleton 1/2 off!!!

$15 and he took over the president of my company's office this morning


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL cat bones... hey wait a minute... what are that in his hand.. two checks??


----------



## Cat_Bones

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL cat bones... hey wait a minute... what are that in his hand.. two checks??


haha halloween bonus checks for me lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got three Walgreen skellys today, 50% off. Day after sales are great.


----------



## The_Caretaker

As I stated in another thread my great wife got me 6


----------



## Lord Homicide

I got 2 CVS skeletons for $50 - 6 ft posable


----------



## pagan

WooHoo.. Headed to Walgreens tomorrow.. Hope im not too late. I can put them with the 3 buckies i havent gotten to corpsing in 2 years..


----------



## scareme

All the Walgreens around here were sold out before Halloween.


----------



## SkeleTom

Spirit had these this year (2013) for $50, and a new larger model (six-foot-six-inches!!) for $100 -- both of which were too rich for my blood, but at the day-after-half-off sale, woohoo! Scored one five footer and two six footers.


----------



## Odette

I'm gonna have to get me some of these, I see they have gotten a lot of great reviews. I have two Walgreens here in my town, surely to goodness I can get my hands on at least ONE this year!


----------

